# my ak47 harvest!!!!!



## homegrown47 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is only my second grow . they were vegged for 5 weeks under 400w hps, and flowered for 8 weeks. these pictures were taken minutes before harvest. wish and prob shouldve let go for another week but had to chop for my own reasons. hope u guys enjoy. gonna get sum auroa indica next heard good things bout that strain                           p.s. the one on the right is already trimmed


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 11, 2009)

here some more pics


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 11, 2009)

lookin tasty! good job


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!  I am loving those pics great job! enter her in bud of the month


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 11, 2009)

nice! is that from serious?


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 11, 2009)

nah i got it from marijuana-seeds.nl, i love that plact. ive heard though, that serious has the original true ak47 but im very pleased with what i got from these seeds


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 11, 2009)

looks nice man, do us a favor and let us know what dry weight per plant was on those...they look real good, Nice Job!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 11, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> looks nice man, do us a favor and let us know what dry weight per plant was on those...they look real good, Nice Job!


      will do man. i thought about weighing it wet , but figure that would only dissapoint me seein as how it loses so much weight after drying. any1 got a good guess at how much it might be in total???


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 12, 2009)

beautiful plants, 47! congrats on the harvest!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 12, 2009)

homegrown47 said:
			
		

> nah i got it from marijuana-seeds.nl, i love that plact. ive heard though, that serious has the original true ak47 but im very pleased with what i got from these seeds



Hi,

That looks danker and heavier than the AK47 pheno I grew years ago from Serious seeds.  I think I'll be looking up that supplier...  GREAT job on your grow!  :aok:  VERY solid plants...  Dankalicious!

Peace!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, marijuana seeds-nl. gets props from me too...it's where my BM and mazar came from....btw, i'm guessing 3-5 oz.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 12, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> yeah, marijuana seeds-nl. gets props from me too...it's where my BM and mazar came from....btw, i'm guessing 3-5 oz.



That's a very full canopy with lots of colas and a larger center cola...  I think the one on the right could push a half elbow Puff Monkey...   We'll have to wait a bit to find out...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 12, 2009)

they look great man good job i love harvest time you finaly get payed for all you hard work


----------



## Closetfarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful plants man!  I am starting some auto AK-47's, hopefully they look even half as nice as those ladies!


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW! Those look great! Nice Job!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> That looks danker and heavier than the AK47 pheno I grew years ago from Serious seeds. I think I'll be looking up that supplier... GREAT job on your grow! :aok: VERY solid plants... Dankalicious!
> 
> Peace!


      how much did u yield off of  your ak pheno??  yea that supplier is awesome now i tihnk u get 5 free super silver haze seeds with every order:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm guessing there is a good 3/4 lb + there.  homegrown look in the grow journals under deathmatch or something you can see DOS AK, not sure if thats the pheno he's talkin about or not, but they are nice none the less


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 12, 2009)

oops my bad...those were white widow's ...hmmm you'll have to wait for him, to tell ya about it, I know I read something about them (his AK) somewhere on here because I asked him if he ever had the cherry pheno AK, and I don't think he ever responded, you know how things get lost in here lol.


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 12, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I'm guessing there is a good 3/4 lb + there. homegrown look in the grow journals under deathmatch or something you can see DOS AK, not sure if thats the pheno he's talkin about or not, but they are nice none the less


       yea i saw his journal and it was awesome. i hope to get 3/4 of  a pound but i doubt it. thanx for stoppin by all.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 13, 2009)

oh I thought you had 3 of them there...thats 2?  yeah I'll retract that guess and say 17 oz.  I'm checkin out that sites genetics, are these guys rated?  Or are you gonna make me do my homework? lol


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 13, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> oh I thought you had 3 of them there...thats 2? yeah I'll retract that guess and say 17 oz. I'm checkin out that sites genetics, are these guys rated? Or are you gonna make me do my homework? lol


  nah im here to help a freind out lol, but    yea they are rated on this site with 5 stars. they have a bunch of genetics that are great ,but their ak just turned out awesome.


----------



## UTR420 (Nov 13, 2009)

holy crap! I like I like..hope mine look that good


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

i'm catchin a buzz just lookin at it...lol 

Just awesome dude, you got your s*** dialed in fo sho!


----------



## midibullets (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, sugar coated with THC those buds, so sweet!!  Nice work man!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanx for stoppin by guys, i hopemto be able to put them in jars after a day or so, then will post dry weight


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 14, 2009)

i let it dry on hangers for 7 days, just weighed it and got 335 grams!!!! i love it. thanx to every on mp for ur help. peace and good luck


----------



## AutoGrower16 (Nov 14, 2009)

thats a nice harvest you have. hows it smoke?


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 14, 2009)

AutoGrower16 said:
			
		

> thats a nice harvest you have. hows it smoke?


   thanx ag16, its has big head high and a somewhat fruity taste. letting it cure should help with the taste


----------



## mars40592 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those look poisonous! Better send those buds to me.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

nice final harvest weight.... congrats!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup...

6 z's per plant is pretty bangin' bud...  Good work!

Peace!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 15, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Yup...
> 
> 6 z's per plant is pretty bangin' bud... Good work!
> 
> Peace!


    yea i was really surprised by the weight as i was shootin for .5 grams per watt, but wound up with around .8 grams per watt


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 15, 2009)

6 oz a plant wow ive never had over 2 i hope i get close to that on my grow wot was you set up and congrats


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 15, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> 6 oz a plant wow ive never had over 2 i hope i get close to that on my grow wot was you set up and congrats


   think i just got lucky with good genetics, but they were grown under a 400w hps in a 3x3 area. in fox farms ocean forest soil and purivida grow and bloom. had 2 six inch inline fans forcirculation and thats bout it.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

homegrown47 said:
			
		

> they were grown under a 400w hps in a 3x3 area.



i'm glad you said that.... now some people with lower wattage lamps will not feel pressured into bigger wattages just to get good yields.... that just goes to show you, with a little knowledge and time, you can get a very respectable yield out of a smaller wattage....

i just say this because i read many posts were it seems like beginners come in with a nice setup, good genetics, and a 250W or 400W light looking for advice, and the first thing they're told is to get a bigger light....

thanks for sharing, happy toking, and best of luck on all your future grows!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 15, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Wow great job, how long was your veg?


   they veged for 5 weeks and flowered for 8


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 15, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i'm glad you said that.... now some people with lower wattage lamps will not feel pressured into bigger wattages just to get good yields.... that just goes to show you, with a little knowledge and time, you can get a very respectable yield out of a smaller wattage....
> 
> i just say this because i read many posts were it seems like beginners come in with a nice setup, good genetics, and a 250W or 400W light looking for advice, and the first thing they're told is to get a bigger light....
> 
> thanks for sharing, happy toking, and best of luck on all your future grows!


   thanx for they compliments , ifeel the same way, it was all i could afford at the time and i knew it would cover that many sq ft  peace and good luck to u as well


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 15, 2009)

I Was Guessing At 3 To 5 Oz Per Plant But 6 1/2 Is Really Nice..makes Me More Optimistic About My Harvest Yeild..i've Got 5 Girls About 7 Weeks Out


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 15, 2009)

Really great job man! 3/4 of an lb. off 2 plants is damn fine growing!  Don't give all the credit to the genetics,  they deserve some, but you did alot of work to get that!  Pat yourself on the back to!  I to, use a 400w up until this grow, I got a 600w hps, air cooled hood, and a brand new eye hortilux bulb for $115 off ebay...lol...so I'm gonna use it.  But I was totally happy with what the 400 produces, all the 600 is doing for me is giving me more square feet.  GREAT JOB HOMEGROWN!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 16, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Really great job man! 3/4 of an lb. off 2 plants is damn fine growing! Don't give all the credit to the genetics, they deserve some, but you did alot of work to get that! Pat yourself on the back to! I to, use a 400w up until this grow, I got a 600w hps, air cooled hood, and a brand new eye hortilux bulb for $115 off ebay...lol...so I'm gonna use it. But I was totally happy with what the 400 produces, all the 600 is doing for me is giving me more square feet. GREAT JOB HOMEGROWN!


 man i really apreciate that, but with all the great people on this site it makes it alot easier to do great things. this is by, leaps and bounds, the greatest marijuana growing forum on the net. every1 here is just great


----------

